# Oud perfume and room burners



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Got a friends over from the UK, love the smell of Oud and want to take some back home. The were in Dubai Mall but left it for now. Is one shop the same as another, both quality and price? 

Is there anywhere specific that's good for buying Oud, we're out and about all tomorrow anyway.


----------



## webmongaz (Feb 2, 2011)

This has to be an Apprentice joke surely! If not I apologise but highly recommend you watch this weeks episode on bbc iplayer which was filmed in Dubai and you will understand me! 

The Oud is a pear-shaped stringed instrument commonly used in Arabic, Hebrew/Jewish, Greek, Turkish, Byzantine, North African...


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

Oud can refer to a musical instrument or a scent/perfume. 

Agree about the apprentice. Have just watched this weeks episode. The guy who claimed he knew Dubai like the back of his hand was clearly a joker. I laughed at them going to Dubai mall to stock up on "bargains" to sell in the hotel shop....


----------



## hubbly_bubbly (Oct 17, 2010)

What is Oud (Oudh) – Definition of the Perfume Ingredient Oud (aka Oudh or Agarwood)



Mr Rossi, I'm sure that there are other places, but if you are not fussed then I recommend Arabian Oud (from Saudi) below. They have a great variety for both men and women - as pure oil, blended or spray - or at least in London they do. It's one of my favourite gift places, precisely for the smell. I'm sure they'll have a store in Dubai somewhere.

Arabian Oud


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

The Apprentice, idiots making fools of themselves by jumping in without any real knowledge on what they're gnashing their gums about.

Hubbly, cheers. Looks like there's one in Diera City Centre. Yesterday the guy in Dubai mall tried to sell them a 1000 AED bottle. Don't know if this was the guy trying to sell a genuinely expensive bottle or some "gold souk" 800% mark up rip off for tourists.


----------



## slr722 (Feb 8, 2015)

If you want Oud and Aagarwood; Abdus Samad Al Qureshi or Al Haramaain


----------



## Desert_Fever (Apr 13, 2013)

Samad Al Qureshi in Jumeirah - Ask for Taif Rose.. Buy one..get 1 free...


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Wow - someone answered a question yesterday - that was posed in May 2013.
Now that's what you call - "Dubai service"!


----------

